# Can I lose weight?



## Tracy4 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm on 50 mcg of Levothyroxine. My last TSH was 2.4. Should I be able to lose weight on a healthy diet and exercise?
As of now I exercise between 40 and 60 minutes a day but have gained from eating too much.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

You will likely be able to lose weight, but it will be slower and more difficult than what you might be used to. Keep at it. Did you get a Levo dosage change at TSH 2.4?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, longer and slower. But I also have to say you'll need to be committed to a diet plan of some sort. Exercise isn't usually enough...at least for me (and I still have a long way to go).


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I had the best luck with I went carb-free for a few weeks. Just FYI. I know that doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Tracy4 said:


> I'm on 50 mcg of Levothyroxine. My last TSH was 2.4. Should I be able to lose weight on a healthy diet and exercise?
> As of now I exercise between 40 and 60 minutes a day but have gained from eating too much.


It's likely 50mcg isn't enough of a dose if your TSH is still 2.4

Request a FT-4 and a FT-3 to be run and post those results with ranges. I bet neither is above mid range.


----------



## Tracy4 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm confused. 2.4 TSH is still high? My T4 ranged from 1.10 and 1.25 my Dr. said raising the dose can make me hyper. My thyroid peroxidase was 10. Before I was diagnosed my level was close to 4.0 and my thyroid was enlarged. I wasn't on meds and when I dieted I lost weight fast. I tested it again a year later when I started gaining and feeling depressed and it was 7.0 so I was then put on meds. Now it's lower than before I was diagnosed so shouldn't I be able to lose weight just as fast as before I was diagnosed if I follow a low carb low cal diet and exercise?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Tracy4 said:


> I'm confused. 2.4 TSH is still high? My T4 ranged from 1.10 and 1.25 my Dr. said raising the dose can make me hyper. My thyroid peroxidase was 10. Before I was diagnosed my level was close to 4.0 and my thyroid was enlarged. I wasn't on meds and when I dieted I lost weight fast. I tested it again a year later when I started gaining and feeling depressed and it was 7.0 so I was then put on meds. Now it's lower than before I was diagnosed so shouldn't I be able to lose weight just as fast as before I was diagnosed if I follow a low carb low cal diet and exercise?


A TSH of 1 is a better number - most people feel best at a TSH of 1. Yours being a 2.4 is still higher than it should be.

What are the ranges for the T4 you reference and did you mean to say Free T4?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tracy4 said:


> I'm confused. 2.4 TSH is still high? My T4 ranged from 1.10 and 1.25 my Dr. said raising the dose can make me hyper. My thyroid peroxidase was 10. Before I was diagnosed my level was close to 4.0 and my thyroid was enlarged. I wasn't on meds and when I dieted I lost weight fast. I tested it again a year later when I started gaining and feeling depressed and it was 7.0 so I was then put on meds. Now it's lower than before I was diagnosed so shouldn't I be able to lose weight just as fast as before I was diagnosed if I follow a low carb low cal diet and exercise?


Your doc needs to run your FREE T3 and FREE T4. Going by TSH is not a good idea.

Here is info!

TSH ref. range
http://www.endocrinetoday.com/view.aspx?rid=28716

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
Dr. Woliner
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

Hope the above helps!


----------



## Tracy4 (Nov 12, 2011)

This was my Free T4 from a few months ago

T4,Free(Direct) 1.20 Range 0.82-1.77 ng/dL

Is 1.20 good? I didn't get T3 checked I don't think.


----------

